# Accused of being a bum!



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I was thinking about an incident that happened a few years ago while I was doing some grocery shopping. I had ridden my custom made Bike Friday Airglide up the to usual store that I go to. I had bought some groceries and carried them out to the bike. I had just finished loading the Carradice saddlebag and was just getting ready to leave. RIght then a woman approaches me who was a store employee and asks "Are you okay?". This struck me as a rather odd thing to ask considering that I wasn't doing anything that would make someone think I was having trouble, such as working on the bike or something. Because of the way she said it and the odd question I was put on my guard and realized that she was up to something but I didn't know exactly what. I said something like "Uh, yeah". Now she then tells me that she saw me out here(I was parked right next to the front of the store on the concrete pavement in front of the parking lot) last night! It now became obvious what she was after. She thought I was some homeless person who probably was taking up residence in front of their store and thought by making up a quick lie she would get me to confess or something. I was thinking "WTF!!!" and was a little freaked out by this so I didn't say anything and just got on the bike and rode off. I've been going to this same grocery store for several years before this happened and have continued to go there ever since and have never had any other strange encounters.

I'm sure if I had been using a car that this incidence would never have happened. I'm also sure she wouldn't have even noticed the $3.5k bicycle that this bum was riding either! BTW I wasn't wearing shabby clothing and didn't have a few day old growth of beard either.

Anybody else have some strange enounters?

Here's the bike in question:


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

BikeRider said:


> Anybody else have some strange enounters?


No. But I like your pic.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

Nothing like that, but nice bike, and nice shot of RMNP. How does that handle, especially on some of the steep switchbacks?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

People are sorry for me when I tell them I don't have a car and ride to work.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Just for contrast my local grocery shop has a special bike rack for bikes with trailers only, and local musicians play in the entrance way.

To Bwana: My older Bike Friday handles just like most of my other bikes except the little wheels spin up a bit faster.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

bwana said:


> Nothing like that, but nice bike, and nice shot of RMNP. How does that handle, especially on some of the steep switchbacks?


The bike handled just fine on the descents. Unfortunately the frame on this bike broke on me less than a year later and I no longer have it. Not real sure what caused the breakage, I weigh about 185lbs and I've seen heavier riders on this same model who didn't have any problems.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

threesportsinone said:


> Just for contrast my local grocery shop has a special bike rack for bikes with trailers only, and local musicians play in the entrance way.
> 
> To Bwana: My older Bike Friday handles just like most of my other bikes except the little wheels spin up a bit faster.


Ha! Sounds like a nice place! There's hardly any bike commuters around here and I'm probably one of only a couple of people who rides a bike to this store.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

On the rare occasion when we go into our local Safeway wearing something other than our cycling clothing the ladies ask us if everything is ok.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

threesportsinone said:


> Just for contrast my local grocery shop has a special bike rack for bikes with trailers only, and local musicians play in the entrance way.
> 
> To Bwana: My older Bike Friday handles just like most of my other bikes except the little wheels spin up a bit faster.


If only the service and prices at the co-op were as nice as their bike parking...


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Something similar happened to me outside of a convenience store a few years ago. I was standing outside of the store sipping a drink that I had just bought, when an overweight twenty-something woman came out of the store with a carton of cigarettes in her hand. She looked at me and asked "Are you OK?" But, from the tone of her question, what she really seemed to be saying "Are you an escapee from the state mental institution that is about a mile from here?" I could not resist and responded: "Well, I'm only 25 miles from home, so I think that I will be OK getting back." She just shook her head and jumped into her SUV.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Maybe you misunderstood her. She could have been British and was saying that she liked your bum.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

So, if I understood you correctly, you were accused of being a bum, and you did not deny it. Therefore, you are a bum.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

BikeRider said:


> Here's the bike in question:


No wonder... 

j/k....


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

you are a bum - so is MarkS

next time ask for cigarettes


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Face it, to many observers, we cyclists are bums!

Sometimes during a vacation, I'll not shave for a long spell. And get good and grubby working around the house. This can result in less-than-stellar service for my quick run to the hardware store or taco bell.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

wooglin said:


> No. But I like your pic.


Awsome pic! Freaky experiance.
Enjoy your bike!


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

This was another one of those times when a quick come-back didn't occur to me until afterwards. I should have played along and asked if she could spare a few dollars - might as well have tried to recoup some of the cost of the groceries!


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

wooglin said:


> No. But I like your pic.


Thanks. It was from a short tour I did in 2005 in which I started in Golden, went over to Idaho Springs(including a 3 hour section in the dark because of a late start!) and then continued over to Granby then Grand Lake, then across RMNP on Trail Ridge Road to Estes Park and finally over to Loveland where I finished the ride. This trip was at the end of September with great weather the whole way right in the peak of the fall foliage.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

This reminds me of a story my brother in law told me. He was an airline pilot until he recently retired. Very down to earth guy always in blue jeans and some shirt he picked up at the Goodwill. 
He went into town to get some stuff at the hardware store cuz he was working on some home improvements. Decided to stop at and get some lunch at one of the chain restraunants. The manager thought he was a homeless guy and insisted on buying him lunch. He tried to explain but the manager wouldn't listen. My bro in law finally just gave up and excepted his hospitality. So even people knocking down 6 figures get mistaken for the down and out now and then.


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

MarkS said:


> "Are you an escapee from the state mental institution that is about a mile from here?" .


Wait, you mean you're not? Crap, my image of you has been ruined.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

BikeRider said:


> Thanks. It was from a short tour I did in 2005 in which I started in Golden, went over to Idaho Springs(including a 3 hour section in the dark because of a late start!) and then continued over to Granby then Grand Lake, then across RMNP on Trail Ridge Road to Estes Park and finally over to Loveland where I finished the ride. This trip was at the end of September with great weather the whole way right in the peak of the fall foliage.


I went to school in Golden. I do miss the aspens in the fall, but the east coast also has some nice foliage.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Funny!

I had ridden to the local Trader Joes one day on my old Schwinn Suburban. An *normal looking* woman approached me...

her: "excuse me, but I see you guys around town with those beanies on pulled down over your ears..." 

me: yeah? (I was wearing a beanie)

her: Is that some sort of organization or brotherhood or something?

me: (thinking 'wtf?') then saying "Yes. its kind of a loose group of guys that..."

her: Thats what I thought. I have another question - you're not the same guys that drive around in those cars with spoilers on them are you?

at this point I realize she's nuts, so I start looking around nervously, get on my bike and say "I've really said too much, I shouldn't be talking about this at all right now" 

and I hammered out of the parking lot as fast as I could, leaving her there alone to further cement her psycho beliefs.


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

*Quite a Drop Off ... !!!*

That's quite a drop off! Where is your bike parked? Beautiful country!



BikeRider said:


> I was thinking about an incident that happened a few years ago while I was doing some grocery shopping. I had ridden my custom made Bike Friday Airglide up the to usual store that I go to. I had bought some groceries and carried them out to the bike. I had just finished loading the Carradice saddlebag and was just getting ready to leave. RIght then a woman approaches me who was a store employee and asks "Are you okay?". This struck me as a rather odd thing to ask considering that I wasn't doing anything that would make someone think I was having trouble, such as working on the bike or something. Because of the way she said it and the odd question I was put on my guard and realized that she was up to something but I didn't know exactly what. I said something like "Uh, yeah". Now she then tells me that she saw me out here(I was parked right next to the front of the store on the concrete pavement in front of the parking lot) last night! It now became obvious what she was after. She thought I was some homeless person who probably was taking up residence in front of their store and thought by making up a quick lie she would get me to confess or something. I was thinking "WTF!!!" and was a little freaked out by this so I didn't say anything and just got on the bike and rode off. I've been going to this same grocery store for several years before this happened and have continued to go there ever since and have never had any other strange encounters.
> 
> I'm sure if I had been using a car that this incidence would never have happened. I'm also sure she wouldn't have even noticed the $3.5k bicycle that this bum was riding either! BTW I wasn't wearing shabby clothing and didn't have a few day old growth of beard either.
> 
> ...


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

rcnute said:


> People are sorry for me when I tell them I don't have a car and ride to work.


Ran into a guy I hadn't seen in a long time. He insisted that I let him give me a ride home with my Townie, loaded down with stuff! I assured him that I was just fine, and that I needed the exercise anyways. I continued to insist that he give me a ride.

Last year I would gladly have accepted the ride, but I'm getting into much better shape, and actually look forward to riding every chance I get! So, I just rode home ....


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

On the other hand, if you''re in the market for a new car and walk into a dealership looking like a homeless person, you will be ignored.


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

*What a Riot ... !!!*



Hollywood said:


> Funny!
> 
> I had ridden to the local Trader Joes one day on my old Schwinn Suburban. An *normal looking* woman approached me...
> 
> ...


What a riot ... !!!


----------

